# ABS plastic - safe?



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

I know that some materials such as polyethylene are considered safe while polycarbonate and polystyrene can be harmful to our amphibians, but I haven't found any specific data on Acrylonitrile-Butadiene-Styrene (ABS) plastics in regard to its affects on amphibians or its use in vivariums. The keyword jumping out at me there is "styrene" which first made me suspicious. The individual components of ABS plastic all seem dangerous, and I can find material on their toxicity in liquid and gas forms.

I'd love to hear that ABS plastic is A-OK, because I now have access to a 3D printer and would like to make custom viv parts and decorations. The actual extruding process of course produces toxic gases, but I am hoping the solid plastic to be inert.

ABS plastic material data safety sheet: http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/pdf/MSDS ABS.pdf

Some properties of ABS: Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene (ABS) Typical Properties Generic ABS


What kind of materials are the common plastic items we use (reservoir buckets, misting nozzles, bulkheads, film canisters, etc) made of?


----------



## BlueDacnis1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello Danny
I work for a large aquarium manufaturing company in TX and we use ABS every day for the tanks we make for fw fish,sw fish, reef tanks, amph, and reptiles and have never seen any ill effects from it's use.

Regards Jerry A



DannyMeister said:


> I know that some materials such as polyethylene are considered safe while polycarbonate and polystyrene can be harmful to our amphibians, but I haven't found any specific data on Acrylonitrile-Butadiene-Styrene (ABS) plastics in regard to its affects on amphibians or its use in vivariums. The keyword jumping out at me there is "styrene" which first made me suspicious. The individual components of ABS plastic all seem dangerous, and I can find material on their toxicity in liquid and gas forms.
> 
> I'd love to hear that ABS plastic is A-OK, because I now have access to a 3D printer and would like to make custom viv parts and decorations. The actual extruding process of course produces toxic gases, but I am hoping the solid plastic to be inert.
> 
> ...


----------

